# How many ribs are too many



## olaf (May 20, 2021)

I keep buying ribs,  first a restaurant pack of half rack babybacks from a grocery store they were 28 lbs now 20 more pounds of what I'm assuming are chuck short ribs from the butcher I guess the price was right but its just two of us. I've never done beef ribs but excited to give it a go this weekend.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 20, 2021)

Too... Many... Ribs...??? I don't follow what you're saying.


----------



## clifish (May 20, 2021)

I hope you have a vacuum sealer?  If not get an Inkbird one quick on Amazon.


----------



## PolishDeli (May 20, 2021)

25 ribs is too many. It's in Genesis 2:22


----------



## olaf (May 20, 2021)

clifish said:


> I hope you have a vacuum sealer?  If not get an Inkbird one quick on Amazon.


Have one had to break out the 15 inch bags for these beef ribs


----------



## bigfurmn (May 20, 2021)

Well played Polish... Well played.


----------



## olaf (May 20, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Too... Many... Ribs...??? I don't follow what you're saying.


Had to buy another freezer


----------



## Fueling Around (May 20, 2021)

I'm in the same boat as you.  Only wife and me to eat on a large meat purchase.

What did you do with 28# of pork baby back?

I am not a beef rib fan.  Good luck.


----------



## olaf (May 20, 2021)

.


----------



## olaf (May 20, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I'm in the same boat as you.  Only wife and me to eat on a large meat purchase.
> 
> What did you do with 28# of pork baby back?
> 
> I am not a beef rib fan.  Good luck.


Vacuum sealed two half racks per, the beef ribs are 5 lb racks, just eating a lot of ribs


----------



## jcam222 (May 20, 2021)

That like too much bacon or cheese, no such thing.


----------



## olaf (May 20, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> That like too much bacon or cheese, no such thing.


Ran out of bacon so


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2021)

Nice, sounds like your stocked up for a bit!  Good luck on the beef ribs, definitely one of my favs!


----------



## JLeonard (May 21, 2021)

So.....When are we having a rib-a-palooza? LOL. 
Jim


----------



## ravenclan (May 21, 2021)

I agree with the group. No such thing as too many ribs. If I see it on sale I buy them. Most are cryo packed so easy to freeze and if not I break out my vacuum sealer and go from there.


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 21, 2021)

Olaf, here is a link to Disco's thread in 2013 on ribs.  Looks like a lot of fun to make. Plus the name is cool!  Of course  good ole Carolina Q or Memphis style isn't bad either?! LOL!!
John

First Bacon on a Stick | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 21, 2021)

Was that actually a serious question?

G


----------



## olaf (May 21, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Olaf, here is a link to Disco's thread in 2013 on ribs.  Looks like a lot of fun to make. Plus the name is cool!  Of course  good ole Carolina Q or Memphis style isn't bad either?! LOL!!
> John
> 
> First Bacon on a Stick | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


That one looks good. I could handle CarolinaQ but without the wife.


----------



## olaf (May 21, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> So.....When are we having a rib-a-palooza? LOL.
> Jim


Ha, it's been every other weekend you know if I see a good price on spares I'll have another twenty pounds.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 21, 2021)

olaf said:


> ...I guess the price was right...


Curious as to what the price was on both, if you care to share.....


----------



## olaf (May 21, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Curious as to what the price was on both, if you care to share.....


There are very few deals around here. I paid 2.39 on the pork and 5.99 for the beef


----------



## daspyknows (May 21, 2021)

Answer: Too much of everything is just enough.  

Favorite line from a Grateful Dead song.


----------

